# Cladophora and Black beard algae



## miclab (27 Sep 2017)

Hello everyone,

Can i use hydrogen peroxide and easy carbo at same time to treat these two algae?
They are all over the rocks and the wood.


----------



## Cactusface (13 Oct 2017)

Hi Mic,
              It looks like we're both new here, so here's what Hydrogen Perocide (shorter=H2O2) did for me. https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/algae-issue-from-empty-co2-bottle.50909/#post-501642


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Oct 2017)

Hi miclab, welcome to UKAPS.

Algae infestation is usually a sign that the parameters in your tank aren't balanced for some reason. Treating the symptoms is okay, but to provide a lasting solution the root cause needs investigating.
If you post some pics and info about your tank you may get the help you need. Stuff like light intensity, photo period, filter turnover, fertz and water change regime etc.

Although, straight off the bat it's possible your lighting is too intense, and CO2 flow and distribution inadequate.
In the meantime, it may help to check out the algae section for more info https://www.ukaps.org/forum/forums/algae.19/ and in particular these two articles http://aquariumalgae.blogspot.co.uk/ and http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## zozo (13 Oct 2017)

Read the links in Tims post.. 

Clado is a real bugger to treat, it's a very strong green algae very close to the plant family. Glut in normale dose wont kill it, you will actualy feed it same as you would feed the plants. Using glut as overdose spot treatment i'm personaly no fan of that. What does help in my experience is drasticaly clean out by hand as much as possible, than drain the tank as much as possible. Rub off removable hardscape with a hard brush. Spray peroxide over the affected areas and the hardscape you removed wait a 10 minutes. Put everything back, refill the tank with clean water, don't add ferts, followed by a 3 day blackout.. Absolute 100% blackout, no feeding, no peeking, fish can take it, most strong healthy plants don't care. After 3 day blackout do a maximum water change again. 90% of the algae will be gone, the clado still present likely is grey/lightgreen in color and dead and shrimp and fish food.

From there revert back to Tims post.. 

If you don't it'll be back.. Clado is the Arnold Zwarzenegger among the algae..


----------

